# Rune Priest Conversion



## Brother Nbolo (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey folks, so having bought the wolf pack box set (it's to pretty not to) i decided to use it to built characters in my force, my main HQ is a rune priets so that's where i started.

I've tried to go for a dynamic pose with a stormcaller like feel to it and i've come up with the following, what do you think? and how should i go about painting the lightning? (i have no idea how to start).


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

The first picture makes me think there's something weird about the right shoulder pad, but it might be the lighting or basecoat. I like the lightning a lot. Not sure about things being sucked towards it. It might look better if the hair/etc was blowing away from the lightning. Other than that tho, very nice dynamic pose.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice random axe of violence! :mrgreen:
Now are you going to paint or model runes on it? Aaaand is that going to be plantlife or lightning?
Good job so far. +Rep.


----------



## Brother Nbolo (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks

@ enieffac

I see your point about the hair, not sure there's much i can do about it though sadly, any suggestions?
The shoulder pad does sit a bit oddly but it's nothing that can't be done up with a decent paint job.

@ Skye

Yeah i lik ethe axe too  thought he needed something big. It's meant to be lightning in his hand.

I've been considering swapping the lightning hand over actually, having a flat palm facing outward and directly forward with the lightning shooting away from him, , not sure what length i could get away with on the lightning though before it became a pain to play with, any ideas?


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

You could go with the concept of the terminator librarian with his palm extended. Just paint him up to have light coming from his palm instead of any actual modeled lightning. Otherwise I say switch the direction of the lightning to have it coming from his hand and going upwards.
What do you think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Skye said:


> Otherwise I say switch the direction of the lightning to have it coming from his hand and going upwards.
> What do you think?


I agree wholeheartedly. I think it would look much better that way, especially if you turn the hand as you suggested.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

i lyk it bt u shud make the lightning vertical as said


----------



## Brother Nbolo (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help folks, hoping to get another pic up tomorrow when my camera decides to behave again, the vertical lightning does look better though


----------



## Brother Nbolo (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok update, new images now that my cam works again, i think it looks much better, what does everything else think?

As always any tips etc much appreciated.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

like the idea and the model is no push over.

this is a model which i have been working on and off for about 12 months(to many models not enough time). thought i would post it here as some inspiration for your paint scheme.

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb296/forthy_11/lib1.jpg

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb296/forthy_11/lib3.jpg


----------

